# I can not f*#^ing believe it!!!!



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry, cant find my old thread about this! 

I am absolutely fuming and need to vent!! lol Bought a la bassine pool a couple of weeks ago.. which went down over night, so they got it collected, and sent out a new one, saying my pool was losing air, but they could use it for demonstrations and had opened my new pool to try it out for me first... brilliant..

Just opened it to check it for myself, realised it was the same box that I had collected, so I thought oh they must have just used the same box, ofcourse they've not sent the same pool back! Took the pool out of the bag and started unrolling it, at which point i thought.. hmm, this pool is folded up the exact same way that I folded the old one up... sooo, I then remembered that while I was inflating the old pool, my LO decided to come and 'help' me, with yoghurt all over her hands, and though I cleaned it off bwfore I sent it back.. you could still see like a faint smeary hand print in the light.... sure enough.... I'm sat here looking at her hand print on this bloody pool!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHHH

I'm starting to think someone above REALLY doesn't want me having water births, this is the 5th time Ive had to send a pool back now out of just 2 pregnancies!!


----------



## Sam Pearson

Oh, bummer. It may have been an honest mistake and your actual replacement pool is sitting at their shop. Don't give up.

I got my pool from Toys R Us - very cheap and straightforward as I just stoppoed in and picked one up off the shelf for a 1/4 of the price of the ones made specifically for birthing in and it did the job nicely.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have been seriously considering popping into argos and getting a large paddling pool!! lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My gosh, it just gets worse!!! When I emailed them telling them my pool wasn't holding air, I had a reply after it had been sent back, saying that they tested it, and that it WAS indeed losing air.... #I emailed them back last night to explain that they have accidently sent me the same pool back, and just had a reply saying that they have definitely not sent the same pool, however when they tested the pool i sent back, they found nothing wrong with it and it didn't lose any air!!!!!! WTF!? 

Ive asked for a refund now, can jut see them saying send it back, then they'll have to make sure its not damaged before issing a refund, and i'll get nothing :(


----------



## cahgirl87

Wow, that sucks! I would definitely be asking to speak with a manager! Sorry hun :(


----------



## NaturalMomma

Wow that's horrible :( Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Sam Pearson

Unacceptable. You know you got the same one back again and common sense should tell them they have made a mistake. How frustrating. 

I found my kids blow up pool fantastic, so much so that I got the same one for my subsequent waterbirths. It was a fraction of the price of a purpose built pool. If you do end up having to get one you want to look for one deep enough for the water to be up to your armpits.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I got it from madeinwater.com.. quite annoying that their website brags about how much they value their customers and how good the customer service is!

They have refused me a refund, still insisting that I havn't been sent the faulty pool back, so I've had to threaten them with legal action and trading standards! Really could have done without all of this, the whole idea of a water birth was to be less stressfull!!! LOL!

In the mean time, Ive ordered a birth pool in a box from boots!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can you take pictures of the marks you found that you know were there when you sent it? and ask them if it was new, why they would send it with marks like that on?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yeah Ive been through all of that with them.. They still just insist that they 100% didn't send me the wrong pool. I've dealt with 2 different people so far, and they've both been awfully rude to me! I'm just awaiting a reply to my 'sort my refund or I'm taking legal action...', then I'm printing off all the emails/pics and popping along to CAB with them!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well heard back from them this morning.. after my legal threats they have finally agreed to get everything collected, and as I thought will issue a refund 'upon inspection, if everything is unopened and unused'

Ofcourse things are bloody opened and used, and they know that, coz they know I filled it up before noticing that it was losing air! So the thermometer, hose and pumpps have been opened and used. So I'm still expecting a fight..

Annoyingly they are STILL insisting that they have my original pool there, and have even gone on about being sure that if needed, they can get mine, and my daughters finger prints from the pool they have, to prove I'm lying!

I've begged them to please just inflate the bloody pool they have there, just so they can see that it stays up perfectly well, and they can just admit their mistake.. but all they say is 'we know 100% you were sent the roght pool' it's so frustrating!!!!!!

I'll see if I can attach the pics of these marks and my daughters sticky fingers! (She has not touched this 'new' pool, as she was in bed before I opened it!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0455.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0456.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0459.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ljo1984

What a joke! Obviously their in the wrong, wonder how they are 100% sure they have your old pool (when they so obviously do not!) idiots. Hope it's all sorted soon, as if you need this stress when almost full term! Xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Even if they hadn't sent me the same pool back and it WAS a new one... I dont see how they can say they have done nothing wrong... who wants to receive a brand new birth pool with marks like that all over it!? I t hink if it was actually a new pool, I'd be even more pissed off!! lol

Still waiting to get my refund!


----------



## ljo1984

bad customer service!! im glad i bought off ebay now rather than direct with them, just for the principal of how there been with you!! hope they hurry up and refund you. xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

They forwarded me an email too, that they apparently coincidently received this week, from another customer... including her full email address!

Apparently she ordered a pool from them in Dec 2010 5 days before her due date, then went into labour the next day, so phoned them up to see when her pool was arriving, and they told her it was on the courier van stuck in snow... so the company got someone to drive 150 miles to her house with a pool for her! In the snow, when the courier couldn't make it!?! Yeah, right... LOL

They had the cheek to say that they have treated me the same as they have treated her. My original order for this pool was placed on 30th December, and I STILL don't have one! :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

oh my god! there taking the mick! even if they dont admit there wrong they should just refund you! what happended to the customer is always right (which you are anyway!!) and keeping their reputation etc. and how rediculous to forward an email like that! even if thats true which i doubt, its nothing like this situation, and i just cant get over the fact they cant just admit there wrong when youve sent them photos etc. idiots!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Tell me about it!! I still just can't get my head around all the things they've said/done/accused me of.. so much for my stress free water birth... Ive never felt so stressed out as much as I have been dealing with this over the last month!!

On the upside, my NEW birth pool in a box should be arriving at my local boots for me to collect today, and I got £17 worth of points on my advantage card for it AND £10 cash back! Now all I need is my refund to pay off the loan I had to get from a friend to buy a new one! :haha:


----------



## amore

Ju_bubbs said:


> Even if they hadn't sent me the same pool back and it WAS a new one... I dont see how they can say they have done nothing wrong... who wants to receive a brand new birth pool with marks like that all over it!? I t hink if it was actually a new pool, I'd be even more pissed off!! lol
> 
> Still waiting to get my refund!

Exactly hun. Whether it was a new pool or your old one you are covered by your statutory rights to a refund as the product is faulty and not fit for purpose so they are legally obliged to refund. Sorry you are having to go through this stress xx


----------



## amore

They forwarded me an email too, that they apparently coincidently received this week, from another customer... including her full email address!

And unless this women has given permission for you to see her personal contact details etc then they have just broken the DPA - BLOODY IDIOTS - sounds like they have no idea about the legislative frameworks that they are supposed to adhere to!!


----------



## ljo1984

amore said:


> They forwarded me an email too, that they apparently coincidently received this week, from another customer... including her full email address!
> 
> And unless this women has given permission for you to see her personal contact details etc then they have just broken the DPA - BLOODY IDIOTS - sounds like they have no idea about the legislative frameworks that they are supposed to adhere to!!

Mwah ha ha I'd defonatly use this against them in your next email! X


----------



## Sam Pearson

What a bunch of tools. I'm mglad you've got another pool sorted.


----------



## NuKe

:shock: absolutely shocking!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I will definitely be mentioning sending out customers email addresses if they email me back again! Hoping they'll just quietly refund, and I never hear from then again though!

Good news though, tried out my birth pool in a box today... and, no leaks!!!! YAY I have a pool, finally! Just as well I didn't leave it til 37-38 weeks to order one. :haha: It' much comfier than the la bassine too, and feels so much stronger, I love it!! :)


----------



## Sam Pearson

Maybe all that other stuff happened for a good reason. Woohoo for a nice comfy birth pool and boo to crap company service.


----------



## kate79

if you bought it online and emailed them to tell them you didnt want it FOR ANY REASON within 7 WORKING days and you live in the uk you are entitled to a refund including a refund for the postage, even if you unpacked it ect. as set out in the gov guidelines below.

oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/business_leaflets/general/oft913.pdf 

it dosnt have to be faulty, you just have to not want it anymore. they should even pay for the return of the item to them - hope this helps, it is the law, you should forward the link to them if they still complain.


----------

